# Went to get a new "gas can" for chainsaw gas



## bogydave (May 1, 2012)

What a learning experience I just had.
CARB: California Air Resources Board has new standards for fuel cans.
Spill proof, child resistant, more translucent.

I ended up getting two 1 gallon cans.

That seemed to be the best for my needs:
Easy to mix the pre measured 2.6 oz.
Less head space for vapors to flash off.
Ease to carry on the ATV.
Gas won't get as old, should use a gallon allot quicker than I used the 2.5 gallon mixed jug.
Now I can fill the empty one & always have fairly fresh gas.

My old 2.5 gal jug swelled so bad, now has a rounded bottom & won't sit upright & holds about 3.5 gallons now. (Kinda like Quads's old gas can   )
I always seem to have gas in it thru the winter & I dump it to mix new.

Spill proof ??? we'll see, just pulling out the fancy spout, it dripped gas everywhere.
Will let you know how it works out over time,


----------



## lukem (May 1, 2012)

Can't see the gas cans...too busy looking at the cabinet in the background.


----------



## Ralphie Boy (May 1, 2012)

lukem said:


> Can't see the gas cans...too busy looking at the cabinet in the background.


It's beautiful; the cabinet, not the gas can. Is it mapl and walnut?


----------



## greg13 (May 1, 2012)

I have to laugh at the idea behind those cans, you end up spilling more gas filling small tanks than would evaporate from the cans.  GREAT IDEA


----------



## MofoG23 (May 1, 2012)

My next 1 or 2 gallon gas cans will be this.  http://www.amazon.com/Eagle-Gallon-Gasoline-Safety-UI10FS/dp/B0002YW4US/ref=pd_sim_lg_5

I have (2) of the 5 gallon versions and could not be happier.  The EPA plastic gas cans drove me nuts every time I used them - always spilled gas all over the place!


----------



## bogydave (May 1, 2012)

I'll post some pics of the workbench in Inglenook


----------



## Freeheat (May 1, 2012)

greg13 said:


> I have to laugh at the idea behind those cans, you end up spilling more gas filling small tanks than would evaporate from the cans. GREAT IDEA


 
Thats what we get for letting the goverment involved gas cans thats a pain in the A##


----------



## DexterDay (May 1, 2012)

I have a 2 gallon and a 5 gallon model with the same spout. They worked great for about a week. 

Then they started to leak more at the center slide joint (green) than went in the tank. 

They suck. But its hard yo find anything else around here. I have an old 5 gallon can and an old 2 gallon can I use for the most part. If I have to use the new ones. I remove the spout and pour through a Funnel. Much faster that way anyhow. But my old cans have vents, which speeds things up tremendously.


----------



## Flatbedford (May 1, 2012)

The cheap new cans suck! I bought a one gallon can at Home depot a couple years ago. The stupid spout spilled all over. I pushed the guts of the spout down into the can and now it works like an old one. The top makes a pretty good seal too, even without all the internal valve crap that used to be in the spout. Hold onto your old cans as long as possible.


----------



## Locust Post (May 1, 2012)

I was just talking about this same thing last weekend. I bought a 5 gallon version with that spout and hate it. Luckily I just wanted another and still have 2 of the old ones so I just take the spout off and pour it into one of the old ones. Just use the new one for storage. Our government is so far in debt I would think we could find better things to do than screw up gas cans.


----------



## bogydave (May 1, 2012)

I've thought about having a small aluminum one made.
Specific for my needs, with a small brass valve & small hose out the bottom, gravity fed, just to fuel saws & small stuff.
If these don't work out, maybe I'll make one & have it welded up. & paint it red 

The hardware store had one of this type. gas & bar oil hooked together, I'd just put oil in the gas & gas in the oil if I tried it.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (May 1, 2012)

MofoG23 said:


> My next 1 or 2 gallon gas cans will be this. http://www.amazon.com/Eagle-Gallon-Gasoline-Safety-UI10FS/dp/B0002YW4US/ref=pd_sim_lg_5
> 
> I have (2) of the 5 gallon versions and could not be happier. The EPA plastic gas cans drove me nuts every time I used them - always spilled gas all over the place!


 

That's what I got.  Simple. Durable. No complaints.


----------



## Corey (May 1, 2012)

Ahhh, the good 'ole days - we always just used a milk jug.  Before that wore out, we surely would drink one more jug of milk...presto instant replacement.  Just had to be careful...We'd have a jug of gas, jug of bar oil, jug of tea or water to drink, and a jug of diesel for starting brush fires.  Sometimes the colors would almost overlap....taste/smell never did, though!


----------



## steeltowninwv (May 1, 2012)

just went thru a week long process of buying a new gas can..hated all the new safety cans....so i just went to the local flea market and bought an old school can for 2.00


----------



## toonces (May 1, 2012)

i have a couple of No-Spill gas cans that seem to work well. just press a button to get it to flow and let go of the button to stop the flow. pretty simple. haven't knocked it around to see if it spills. not super-cheap, but not 'spensive either. got them at Ace with coupons.


----------



## nate379 (May 1, 2012)

I like the metal jerry cans.


----------



## MasterMech (May 2, 2012)

There's a reason these things are taking over the shelves at a whole bunch of OPE dealers around here. They work better than any of the other EPA can out there. They are much thicker walled than the others as well. I'll go so far as to say I like them _better_ than a traditional can for filling small hand-held equipment. I say they are worth a little extra $$.

http://nospill.com/

Try stay focused on the *gas* cans boys.


----------



## firefighterjake (May 2, 2012)

Corey said:


> Ahhh, the good 'ole days - we always just used a milk jug. Before that wore out, we surely would drink one more jug of milk...presto instant replacement. Just had to be careful...We'd have a jug of gas, jug of bar oil, jug of tea or water to drink, and a jug of diesel for starting brush fires. Sometimes the colors would almost overlap....taste/smell never did, though!


 
HehHeh . . . No milk jug here . . . I have my mixed gas in an old windshield washer fluid jug though with a short junk of rope tied to my jug of bar oil.

For filling up the lawn mower, ATV, etc. though I use a "spill-proof" gas can that leaks gas everywhere unless I unscrew the super high-winder spill proof device and pour into a funnel.


----------



## Flatbedford (May 2, 2012)

es332 said:


> Thats what we get for letting the goverment involved gas cans thats a pain in the A##


 

I think the real issue is not government involvement, but poorly designed cans that attempt to meet a new design requirement as cheaply as possible. You do get what you pay for.


----------



## LLigetfa (May 2, 2012)

I wish I saw one of those nospill cans when I bout the wife a small can for her mini-cultivator.  It looks like it is easy enough to operate on a small can.  On a large 5 gallon can however, you need three hands, two to hold and tip the can and a third to push the button.  I suppose you might be able to reach the button with your thumb whilst holding the handle.


----------



## gpcollen1 (May 2, 2012)

greg13 said:


> I have to laugh at the idea behind those cans, you end up spilling more gas filling small tanks than would evaporate from the cans. GREAT IDEA


 
You only spill more gas if you area little kid!  The idea behind these cans - it is an EPA standard too just CA always wants their own law - is teh right onw, to eliminate all those vapors from all the gas cans in the US.

Of course there are better cans out there than the generic ones you get at HD or Lowes.  If you are planning on having the can for a while, spend some money and get a good one.  Do you really thing the $7 gas can is going to have the best spout...

PS - the design is also a GREAT safety feature and has been an OSHA requirement for a long time...


----------



## Dune (May 2, 2012)

I use a 1 gallon can for chainsaw mix. Simple to mix, plus I run through it sooner.
I caretake the summer house across the street, thought I would do the guy a favor by using up his gas, then replace it in the spring.
Bad move, had to have ALL THREE of my chainsaws repaired after using up his gas. Oops, $180 lesson. No good deed goes unpunished.


----------



## Jags (May 2, 2012)

I have never spilled more fuel than when the new design came out.  And SLOW.  Yeah, go ahead and try to fill two 12 gallon tanks on the back of a pontoon boat.  20 min later and two sore arms and a sore back will get you there.

Now I just remove the whole spout and pour into a funnel.


----------



## pybyr (May 2, 2012)

The new spouts are one of the stupidest and most pointlessly purpose-defeating things ever created-

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/non-kalifornia-overcomplex-gas-can-spouts.70499/

Wish No-Spill would make a spout-only that would fit common thread sizes of other make cans


----------



## Jags (May 2, 2012)

pybyr said:


> Wish No-Spill would make a spout-only that would fit common thread sizes of other make cans


 
This is a good idea, but keep in mind the new cans don't have a vent hole, so you will still get the "glug, glug" effect (unless of course you create a vent)


----------



## gpcollen1 (May 2, 2012)

Jags said:


> I have never spilled more fuel than when the new design came out. And SLOW. Yeah, go ahead and try to fill two 12 gallon tanks on the back of a pontoon boat. 20 min later and two sore arms and a sore back will get you there.
> 
> Now I just remove the whole spout and pour into a funnel.


 
No SLOW is something I can sympathize with

How about you guys use a real can??  Plenty to choose from...not all are created equal and a reason why these cost $$

http://www.northernsafety.com/Search?q=gas+can


----------



## bogydave (May 2, 2012)

Well I filled the saw per the instructions. The gas stopped when the tank was almost full. So far so good. 
Released the  nozzle so the internal valve closed. OK that worked.
Pulled the nozzle out of the saw's gas tank, 
The gas in the nozzle over filled the gas tank & gas went all over the saw.
So much for spill proof. 

*gpcollen1: I've used those cans, I can't see when  the saw's  fuel tank is full with them & still end up spilling gas.*
Must be my technique & poor vision with these new spill proof cans. Operator error on my part.


----------



## Punky (May 2, 2012)

My old gas tanks had fine mesh screens built into the spout. None of the newer cans I found have those filter screens. This is one more example of how things just keep getting worse for the consumer. Kind of like how a roll of toilet paper still has 1000 sheets, but if the sheets get any smaller things could get messy.


----------



## greg13 (May 2, 2012)

gpcollen1 said:


> You only spill more gas if you area little kid! The idea behind these cans - it is an EPA standard too just CA always wants their own law - is teh right onw, to eliminate all those vapors from all the gas cans in the US.
> 
> Of course there are better cans out there than the generic ones you get at HD or Lowes. If you are planning on having the can for a while, spend some money and get a good one. Do you really thing the $7 gas can is going to have the best spout...
> 
> PS - the design is also a GREAT safety feature and has been an OSHA requirement for a long time...


 
OK, so you take a 1"diameter spout and put it into a 1" diameter fuel fill neck, OH ya, you cant


----------



## TreePointer (May 2, 2012)

I switched to the No-Spill cans.  I like them a lot better than I thought I would.


----------



## bogydave (May 2, 2012)

TreePointer said:


> I switched to the No-Spill cans. I like them a lot better than I thought I would.


 
I thought I would too.
Not saying I don't like them.. "yet"... I think it's operator error. My 1st attempt failed. But I've spilled more with regular spout. Maybe I'll figure it out.
What's the trick?
Next time I'll put the spout as far into the saw gas tank as I can, maybe I wasn't in far enough. (Go deeper, I've heard that before  )
It don't work for my small saw though.

greg13
I can't use it the way it's designed to fill my small saw, the spout don't fit into the gas tank.
I have the same problem you mentioned with the spout diameter being to big (Never heard that before  )
(or the saw's tank cap is to small)

May still make a small can that will work form me, & use the spill proof cans to keep filled with fresh mixed gas to fill it.
Gasoline is becoming to expensive to spill it


----------



## MasterMech (May 3, 2012)

gpcollen1 said:


> You only spill more gas if you area little kid! The idea behind these cans - it is an EPA standard too just CA always wants their own law - is teh right onw, to eliminate all those vapors from all the gas cans in the US.
> 
> Of course there are better cans out there than the generic ones you get at HD or Lowes. If you are planning on having the can for a while, spend some money and get a good one. Do you really thing the $7 gas can is going to have the best spout...
> 
> PS - the design is also a GREAT safety feature and has been an OSHA requirement for a long time...


 

You're kidding right? I haven't seen a cheap box-store EPA can that didn't leak from the over complicated POS spout. Gas doesn't get anywhere near the tank.  As far as the vapor emmisions go, I need to meet the genius that thought these new cans are gonna help that problem. OK, so the can is sealed preventing the vapors from evaporating willy nilly around the neighborhood. What, pray tell, is _the first _thing they tell you to do when using the can? Go read the tag that came on the can, I''ll wait...... Press the lever/button *to vent the can*! And just where does all that built up vapor go? Same place that the vapors went when you left a traditional can's vent open. These cans (with the exception of No-Spill brand cans.) are a perfect example of new but not improved. People are spilling more fuel, frustrated with a product that doesn't do what it was designed to do, and has little if any beneficial effects on the environment.



> spend some money and get a good one


Excellent advice!



Jags said:


> I have never spilled more fuel than when the new design came out. And SLOW. Yeah, go ahead and try to fill two 12 gallon tanks on the back of a pontoon boat. 20 min later and two sore arms and a sore back will get you there.
> 
> Now I just remove the whole spout and pour into a funnel.


 
Nice thing about the No-Spill cans is they are MUCH faster than the el-cheapo cans. Especially the Blitz cans. I have two 5 gal Blitz cans and will be giving them away shortly. Jags there is a video on youtube regarding how to "fix" a Blitz can using a pair of dykes and a tire valve stem. Very slick. Guy is awful proud of himself though.


----------



## MasterMech (May 3, 2012)

bogydave said:


> I thought I would too.
> Not saying I don't like them.. "yet"... I think it's operator error. My 1st attempt failed. But I've spilled more with regular spout. Maybe I'll figure it out.
> What's the trick?
> Next time I'll put the spout as far into the saw gas tank as I can, maybe I wasn't in far enough. (Go deeper, I've heard that before  )
> ...


 
Dave I think TreePointer was referring to the actual No-Spill brand cans I showed in my earlier post as opposed to the ones in your pic.  The ones in your pic will frustrate you to no end.

PS. The no-spill's work great with small tanks on trimmers and saws.


----------



## bogydave (May 3, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> Dave I think TreePointer was referring to the actual No-Spill brand cans I showed in my earlier post as opposed to the ones in your pic. The ones in your pic will frustrate you to no end.
> 
> PS. The no-spill's work great with small tanks on trimmers and saws.


 

The ones I found here are the Briggs & Straton brand, & say now spill on the cans.
I'll look around as I'm out & about, for the "No spill "  brand name. :  http://www.nospill.com/
It does look more "user friendly"


----------



## TreePointer (May 3, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> Dave I think TreePointer was referring to the actual No-Spill brand cans I showed in my earlier post as opposed to the ones in your pic. The ones in your pic will frustrate you to no end.
> 
> PS. The no-spill's work great with small tanks on trimmers and saws.


 
Yep, I was referring to genuine No-Spill brand cans (www.nospill.com). I have the new version with the view stripe that allows easy determination of fill level.

Blitz cans are bleeyuck!


----------



## taxidermist (May 3, 2012)

MofoG23 said:


> My next 1 or 2 gallon gas cans will be this. http://www.amazon.com/Eagle-Gallon-Gasoline-Safety-UI10FS/dp/B0002YW4US/ref=pd_sim_lg_5
> 
> I have (2) of the 5 gallon versions and could not be happier. The EPA plastic gas cans drove me nuts every time I used them - always spilled gas all over the place!


I am switching to these cans too because they are air tight and fuel stays fresh longer.

Rob


----------



## fossil (May 3, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> ...Guy is awful proud of himself though.


 
Aren't we all...


----------



## chuckie5fingers (May 3, 2012)

MofoG23 said:


> My next 1 or 2 gallon gas cans will be this. http://www.amazon.com/Eagle-Gallon-Gasoline-Safety-UI10FS/dp/B0002YW4US/ref=pd_sim_lg_5
> 
> I have (2) of the 5 gallon versions and could not be happier. The EPA plastic gas cans drove me nuts every time I used them - always spilled gas all over the place!


 HAHAHAHA......I worked at a Catholic cemetery years ago as a seasonal employee over the summer cutting grass.
we used those exact same cans, damn near indestructable.
chuck


----------



## fossil (May 3, 2012)

chuckie5fingers said:


> HAHAHAHA......I worked at a Catholic cemetery years ago as a seasonal employee over the summer cutting grass.
> we used those exact same cans, damn near indestructable.
> chuck


 
Well, hell, if it's good enough for a Catholic cemetery, it's good enough for me.


----------



## bogydave (May 4, 2012)

I used it again today. I put the spout in the saw as far as it would go.
When I closed it & pulled the spout out, the saw was 99% full & none spilled.
So it does work if the operator uses it right. (so you can teach an old dog, new tricks  )

Still gonna look for one with a smaller spout diameter, that will work with both saws.
("No Spill", I like their push button valve control,  but not found a dealer in my area yet.) 

The small 1 gallon size does make it easy to handle & carry around.
Having two, 1 gallon cans is working too, I rarely  use much over a gallon per trip, so I can keep filling the one I empty with fresh gas & always have a full gallon of fresh gas at the P/U.


----------



## MasterMech (May 4, 2012)

bogydave said:


> I used it again today. I put the spout in the saw as far as it would go.
> When I closed it & pulled the spout out, the saw was 99% full & none spilled.
> So it does work if the operator uses it right. (so you can teach an old dog, new tricks  )
> 
> ...


 
Stihl dealerships and any OPE dealership with a Stens or Rotary account can get them.  That should cover 99.9% of the OPE dealers, lol.


----------



## TreePointer (May 4, 2012)

Around me, I've seen No-Spill products at Stihl dealers and Do It Best hardware stores.


----------



## n6crv (Jun 20, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> There's a reason these things are taking over the shelves at a whole bunch of OPE dealers around here. They work better than any of the other EPA can out there. They are much thicker walled than the others as well. I'll go so far as to say I like them _better_ than a traditional can for filling small hand-held equipment. I say they are worth a little extra $$.
> 
> http://nospill.com/
> 
> Try stay focused on the *gas* cans boys.



Now that is nice Next time I'll check out the can.LOL


----------



## Highbeam (Jun 20, 2012)

I noticed in the car parts catalog, summit racing is the one, that they sell the same old large 5 gallon fuel jugs that are vented and with a 1" spout for cheap money. They are to be used with "water" though.

I fill the tractor with the walmart blitz 5 gallon cans and no vent. They are slow but do not spill. I lug the full 5 gallon jug up there and dump the whole thing in. As my arms get tired, the weight goes down. As I get older and weaker I may need to mod the cans with vents.


----------



## bogydave (Jun 27, 2012)

Still looking for the No-Spill brand.
I did find that one of my old jug's cap & flexible spout fit the new 1 gallon cans. I'm using it now & I sure spill less.


----------



## pybyr (Jun 28, 2012)

Amazon has the No-Spills (as contrasted with-  the great accidental but spot-on typo in a prior post above of "now-spill") and if you go over $25 you'll even get the free economy grade shipping.  Just ordered one.


----------



## bogydave (Jun 28, 2012)

pybyr said:


> Amazon has the No-Spills (as contrasted with- the great accidental but spot-on typo in a prior post above of "now-spill") and if you go over $25 you'll even get the free economy grade shipping. Just ordered one.


 
Free shipping to Alaska?


----------



## firebroad (Jun 28, 2012)

I have been using a cap & spout like this on my cans for years.  The spout is a pain because you have to hold it open while you pour.


----------



## CrufflerJJ (Feb 4, 2015)

The No-Spill brand of gas cans are the best of the modern useless gas cans.  I like my old Blitz cans where you just pop off the cap at the end of the nozzle, and POUR.  No need to cock the spring-loaded valve, hold it "just right" against the lip of whatever you're filling.  No need to hold down a spring loaded button while pouring.  Just pour.

Of course, that was far too simple for certain elected politikrats.

For longer term storage of gasoline, I use steel jerry cans (with added Pri-G stabilizer).  Waaaaay back when, you could get them for $15-$20, delivered.  These were Swiss military cans, nice quality.  Now, the cheapest mil-surplus steel cans you can find online are nearly $40 each.  Oh well.


----------



## TreePointer (Feb 4, 2015)

I prefer the smaller No-Spill cans for filling smaller OPE like chainsaws, trimmers, blowers, etc.  Because the fuel tanks in these machines aren't very large, holding the button while filling isn't burdensome and actually adds more control when you get near full because you don't have to move the entire can to stop the flow.


----------



## 7acres (Feb 5, 2015)

I standardized on No Spill gas cans. I give them to my friends and relatives for Christmas and birthdays too. They make a great gift as everyone wants relief from the frustrating and slow EPA cans.


----------



## Sleeper-6 (Feb 5, 2015)

Buy whatever can you like,  then go on amazon and buy the "Water" can replacement nozzles.  They even come with a vent plug to install just like gas cans used to have.  They work great, and are even available in a high flow size for filling multi-gallon tanks.


----------



## Jon1270 (Feb 5, 2015)

Another testimonial here for the No Spill can.  It works great.


----------



## CountryBoy19 (Feb 6, 2015)

pybyr said:


> Wish No-Spill would make a spout-only that would fit common thread sizes of other make cans


Look up "easy-pour" spouts. They completely eliminate the valve, but still have a cap that seals tight to keep your gas from evaporating off.



Jags said:


> This is a good idea, but keep in mind the new cans don't have a vent hole, so you will still get the "glug, glug" effect (unless of course you create a vent)


Yes, that is a problem. The easy-pour spout comes with a vent you can add. I, however, don't really like the style of vent they have (I don't think it keeps the gas from evaporating very well). My simple solution is to add a metal valve-stem to the can in the area a vent would go. Remove the valve core and use the valve-cap as the sealer. Caution: some rubber O-rings included with valve stems are not compatible with gas, I replace all mine with Viton gaskets just to be sure.

Once you have added an easy-pour spout and a valve-stem vent, the gas will flow quickly with little effort on your part and with minimal spillage (unless you screw up), just like the old-fashioned cans used to work before all this insanity.


----------



## Jags (Feb 6, 2015)

CountryBoy19 said:


> My simple solution is to add a metal valve-stem to the can in the area a vent would go.



As a side note...the rubberized valve stems kinda suck.  They are easily broken (on third one for one of my cans now).


----------



## Beardog (Feb 6, 2015)

+1 on the no spill cans. I have a few pre-epa cans as well. Hate the EPA cans


----------



## CountryBoy19 (Feb 6, 2015)

Jags said:


> As a side note...the rubberized valve stems kinda suck.  They are easily broken (on third one for one of my cans now).


Most of them are also not compatible with gas and they get weak over time. Every item I'm considering using on my gas cans gets tested first in a glass jar of gas in the shed so I can see what happens over time. I've put entire rubber valve stems in it before and they swell up really big and at the end of a 4+ month test they are almost completely dissolved. That's why I went with metal stems and I replaced the rubber gasket on them with a viton gasket.


----------



## Firewood Bandit (Feb 7, 2015)

Used bar oil jugs work great for gas.  Some even have a site glass to measure straight gas so you can mix from a large can.


----------



## jeff_t (Feb 7, 2015)

After the husband of my wife's friend died a couple of years ago, I was invited to get what I wanted out of the garage. He had four old style 6 gallon gas cans. Between those and all the one and two gallon cans I already have, I'm pretty sure I'll never have to experience any environmentally friendly jugs.


----------



## 7acres (Feb 7, 2015)

jeff_t said:


> After the husband of my wife's friend died a couple of years ago, I was invited to get what I wanted out of the garage. He had four old style 6 gallon gas cans. Between those and all the one and two gallon cans I already have, I'm pretty sure I'll never have to experience any environmentally friendly jugs.



Good for you! The old stuff was built to last. 

Does anyone know what the EPA thought they were solving?


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 8, 2015)

7acres said:


> Good for you! The old stuff was built to last.
> 
> Does anyone know what the EPA thought they were solving?



Not gas spills . . . always seems like I get more gas on me, my machinery and on the ground then I do in the gas tank when I attempt to use any of those gas cans.


----------



## Firewood Bandit (Feb 8, 2015)

7acres said:


> Good for you! The old stuff was built to last.
> 
> Does anyone know what the EPA thought they were solving?




Probably trying to stop the evil vapors.  Much like no longer having a vent in the carb covers so the carbs don't work worth a cr@p.

FWIW, I snatch up old style gas cans when ever I can off CL and hoard them.


----------



## MarylandGuy (Feb 12, 2015)

The following can wouldn't be great for small engines, but for those that need to fill something like a boat or motorcycle, it can't be beat.  Tip the can up, pull the vent cap and empty 5 gallons of fuel in about 30 seconds.  I bought the can 20 years ago and it still works great.

I used to use this can when I raced motorcycles offroad.  We would have to pit for fuel an hour into the race. We needed something that would top off the tank in under 15 seconds.  Works awesome!

http://www.jazproducts.com/utility_jugs.html


----------



## j7art2 (Feb 12, 2015)

I have about 5 of these, but not all of them have came with caps. I've ripped the guts out of each one, then capped each of them with rubber replacement chair foot caps. A 4 pack is like $3 at home depot. They work well.


----------

